# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  النقل المباشر المريخ (-) Vs الاهلي عطبرة (-)دوري سوداني الممتاز الاثنين 21 أغسطس 2016

## مريخي اون لاين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بطاقة مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة :



الأسبوع: 28
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 ملعب عطبرة
 31°C
مباراة إياب
1:5 نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

للمشاهدة والمتابعة في بث مباشر
مشاهدة كمبيوتر >> http://goo.gl/q2EsFU
مشاهدة جوال >> http://goo.gl/q2EsFU
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر أعيننا بنصره
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*باذن الله منتصرين !!!
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي اون لاين
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بطاقة مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة :



الأسبوع: 28
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 ملعب عطبرة
 31°C
مباراة إياب
1:5 نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

سنوفر روابط نقل مباشر قبل بداية المباراة .. يرجي متابعتنا




اللون الأزرق بيرفع ضغطي...
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					


اللون الأزرق بيرفع ضغطي...



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ (): ( ) الاهلي
 الثامنة مساء
استاد عطبره
¤ دوري سوداني الممتاز الاسبوع 28
النيلين -الرياضيه 104
____________ ____________
â€«#‏التشكيلهâ€¬
جمال سالم -ضفر-نمر-بخيت خميس-ابراهومه -ابراهيم جعفر-عمر بخيت -اوكرا -مصعب عمر-النعسان -رمضان عجب (4/4/2)
â€«#‏الاحتياطâ€¬
محمد مصطفي- عطرون - وليد -محمد الرشيد-حماد بكري -كوفي-مجدي عبد اللطيف -عبدو جابر -
¤المدرب برهان ومحسن 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المريخ ينازل الإكسبريس الليلة في مباراة لا تحتمل غير النصر







 
سيكون  برهان تيه المدير الفني  للفرقة الحمراء مطالباً بوضع الخطة التي تقود إلى  النصر فقط عندما يحل  الأحمر في الثامنة من مساء اليوم ضيفاً ثقيلاً على  الأهلي عطبرة، فأي  نتيجة خلاف ذلك ستكون مرفوضة بشدة، لذلك كان كل تركيز  برهان في التدريبات  التي اعقبت مباراة الفهود على تصحيح الأخطاء وتدريب  المهاجمين على كيفية  التعامل مع الفرص المتاحة إلى أهداف بعد أن عانى  المريخ بشدة في مباراة  الأمل من ظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة، وبدا برهان اكثر  اطمئناناً على أن  فريقه سيكون في الموعد في مباراة اليوم وسيقدم نفسه بصورة  جيدة تضمن له  تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث, يدخل المريخ لقاء  اليوم في المركز  الثاني بعد تعادله الأخير مع الامل وفي رصيده62 نقطة،  للأهلي عطبرة 28  نقطة, ويتوقع أن يخوض الأحمر لقاء اليوم بتشكيلة تضم كل من  جمال سالم في  حراسة المرمى, ضفر ونمر في متوسط الدفاع, إبراهيم محجوب  وبخيت خميس على  الأطراف, إبراهيم جعفر وعمر بخيت في الوسط المتأخر, كوفي  ومحمد الرشيد في  صناعة اللعب, أوكراه ورمضان عجب في المقدمة الهجومية. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمهور المريخ لن يشاهد الفريق بعطبرة اليوم!

ديربي سبورت : عطبرة
للمرة الثانية لن يشاهد جمهور المريخ فريقه اليوم وهو يواجه أهلي عطبرة  بدوري سوداني الممتاز بسبب عدم سفر فريق التغطية بقناة النيلين لعطبرة التي  عاد منها نهار مباراة الأمل والمريخ في أعقاب رفض الأكسبريس لبث مباراته  السابقة مع الخرطوم الوطني ، وجدد الأهلي رفضه لبث مباراته مع المريخ اليوم  عبر قناة النيلين . وسيتابع الجمهور المواجهة عبر الراديو .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم

جمال سالم
احمد ضفر
صلاح نمر
ابراهيم محجوب
بخيت خميس
ابراهيم جعفر
عمر بخيت
محمد الرشيد
كوفي
رمضان عجب
اوكرا
*

----------


## kampbell

*السلام عليكم يا صفوه اون لاين 

بالتوفيق لنجم السعد و فخر البلد  مريخ الامه في مباراه اليوم  و نتمني ان يحقق المطلوب 

اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ دائما  و ان تحفظه من الشرور و المصائب 
*

----------


## مغربي

*والله عدم البث دا المشكله يعني الحكم يظلم بمزاج والمراقب يعمل نايم
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم انصر المريخ ي رب
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					


اللون الأزرق بيرفع ضغطي...



222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخي اون لاين

*للمشاهدة والمتابعة في بث مباشر

مشاهدة كمبيوتر >> http://goo.gl/q2EsFU

مشاهدة جوال >> http://goo.gl/q2EsFU

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك للمريخ ياااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*ضربة البدايه الساعه كم؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


المباراة الثامنة والنصف 

*

----------


## ساكواها

*الساعة 8:30
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم نصرك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في أول مشهد قبل المباراة النجم  ( إبراهومة ) يتجه صوب الجماهير ويحيها والجماهير تهتف بإسمه .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استاد عطبره الان...







*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*نصرك يارب 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*نتمنى تشكيل رائع اليوم من برهان 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بداية المباراة على الاذاعة الرياضية

بداية المباراة الساعة 8:30

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بداية المبارة  بالتوفيق ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية المباراة وباذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء لصالح الأهلي العطبراوي
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ركلة جزاء لصالح الاهلى   الله يسهل   . . .؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان ركلة جزاء لصالح الاهلي عطبرة في الدقيقة 3 

مذيع مرض غير متابع وبيتكلم في حته والمباراة في حته

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الهدف الاول لصالح الاهلى بقدم محمد حقار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف للأهلي عطبرة من ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد حقار ينفذ في مواجهة جمال سالم

وهدف اول للاهلي عطبرة في الدقيقة 4 من ضربة الجزاء

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم سهل علينا يامستهل  . . .
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركلة جزاء للاهلى ومحمد حقار يحرز الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 4 من بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مذيع لا دراية له بالبث المباشر لمبارة
*

----------


## mub25

*ماذا يحدث فى المريخ؟
دى مهزلة
كيف ضربة جزاء من بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بداية صعبة شديد ولكن لاشيئ مستحيل 

همتكم ياشباب  . . . .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللعب في وادي والمذيع في وادي آخر
اللهم صبرنا علي هؤلاء 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*طولوا بالكم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 7 من الشوط الاول والنتيجة 1 / 0 لصالح اهلى عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما زالت المباراة في بداياتها وبإذن الله سيتم التعادل والإنتصار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ركلة الجزاء ارتكبها مدافع المريخ صلاح نمر مع مهاجم الاهلي عطبرة عبد الرحيم

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تهديفة من اوكرا ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*كدا نصبر شوية ونشوف لكن البحصل دا 
ما طبيعي مذيع تافه
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*إيه حكاية عبدالرحيم معانا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاول على راس خط 18 لمصلحة رمضان عجب

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ فى الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ينفذها اوكرا اعلى المرمى

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا الدين ابوعلى
					

إيه حكاية عبدالرحيم معانا



صدف عجيبة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*قوووووووووووون كوفى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي يحرز هدف التعادل من تمريرة اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون

هدف تعادلي للمريخ من اوكرررررررررررررررا

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*كووووووووووووفي قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله ليبيا ستفتح يا شباب
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالدعوات منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكرة معكوسة من بخيت خميس 
يقابلها اوكرا راسية في المرمى هدف تعادلي للمريخ في الدقيقة 15

*

----------


## عمر العمر

*اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء يا لطيف يا خبير
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ ضفر فى التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مذيع هوى السودان افضل من مذيع الرياضية 104 الزنطور المتحيز البليد ده

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*حقار ( بنأدبه ان شاءالله )
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*20 دقيقة والنتيجة التعادل هدف لكل فريق

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*تهديفة في الشبك الخارجي من كوفي
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابراهومة لاعب مبارة كبيرة حتى الان
وهدف ضائع من كوفى فى الشبك الخارجى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوكرا يضيع هدف محقق من لنفراد تام بالحارس

*

----------


## azzreem

*الرشيد بدوي عبيد فقد عظيم 
للإذاعة الرياضية والله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عايزين التانى قبل نهاية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## azzreem

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة قوية من رمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي يضيع فرصة كبيرة بعد تمريرة من بخيت  خميس مقشرة يرسلها كوفي خارج المرمى بغرابة شديدة

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كبشور / حقار / سايمون / اوتاك / دراج / جوناس /  ( الدخل عبدالرحيم وسط الناس ديل شنو  ؟؟  )
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

عايزين التانى قبل نهاية الشوط الاول



بإذن سيأتي الثاني والثالث للمريخ قبل نهاية الشوط الأول
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ضياع الفرص بيزيد الكركبه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجهود كبير لبخيت خميس على الجهة اليسرى
يصنع فرص عديدة للمهاجمين تضيع بسهولة من اقدامهم

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى هدف ثانى قبل نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة والنتيجة مازالت التعادل الايجابي هدف لكل فريق

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري يحرز الهدف الثاني لأهلي عطبرة
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هدف ثانى للاعب البديل بكرى 
اللهم صبرك ياااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري دخل بديل قبل دقيقة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزول شغال فقرات دعائية لبعض الشركات فى عطبره ما عارفين مدفوعة القيمة ولا بلاش


اللهم انصر الزعيم 



الهدف الثانى للاهلى فى الدقيقة 31 من البديل بكرى ومن رمية تماس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي عطبرة يسجل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 31 
بكري البديل  يسجل الهدف من تسديدة بعد رمية تماس طويلة وجد بكري الكرة امامه ارسلها في مرمى جمال سالم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدو ان صلاح نمر خارج الشبكة 
عدم تغطية واخطاء عديدة اثناء الشوط الاول فقط

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبارة صعبة شديد   . . . .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ان شاء الله الفرج قريب
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى مشاركة اللاعب وليد بدرالدين مكان اللاعب عمربخيت
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*طيب ماعنده بديل لصلاح نمر ده 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*التيم كله شباب فلماذا عمر بخيت البطئ فى الحركه والكبير فى العمر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 د والنتيجة تقدم الاهلى بهدفين لهدف
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*المشكله فى عمر بخيت ولا المدرب  الجالس بره ده
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نحس وحظ عجيب يواجة المريخ والله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هجمة ضاااائعة لرمضان عجب ملعوبة عكسية جميلة من اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة من اوكرا ارسلها ناحية المرمى مرت جوار القائم

فرصة مضمونة اخرى تضيع من المريخ



*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 43 من الشوط الاول ومازال الاهلى متقدم على المريخ 2 / 1
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاصل من التمريرات لاهلي عطبرة تجد التصفيق من الجمهور العطبراوي



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية ال45 د ودقيتين زمن اضافى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكلة الزعيم فى وسطه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نهاية الشوط الاول لصالح اهلى عطبرة بنتيجة  2 / 1
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الول بتقدم الأهلي بهدفين لهدف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم الاهلي عطبرة بهدفين لهدف 



اداء سئ جدا للمريخ يستحق المراجعة من قبل برهان سريعا

سيطرة الاهلي على وسط الملعب منحته التقدم 

اداء سئ لكل من كوفي وعمر بخيت في الوسط اثر على لعب المريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  الاهلي عطبرة يتقدم  بهدفين في الشوط الاول على المريخ  
اليوم 09:15 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / الشوط الاول
انطلق قويا من جانب الاهلي عطبرة وفي الدقيقة الرابعة ارتكب دفاع المريخ  مخالفة احتسبها الحكم ركلة جزاء نفذها اللاعب محمد حقار احرز منها هدفا  اولا في الدقيقة الرابعة
تقدم للاهلي
عقب الهدف الاول قاد الاهلي سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي المريخ الذيي لعب بدون تركيز في الجزء الاول من المباراة 
بالمقابل اعتمد المريخ على الهجمات من العمق من اجل الوصول الى شباك الاهلي عطبرة 
هدف التعادل
احرزاللاعب كوفي هدف التعادل للمريخ في الدقيقة 17 من كرة ثابتة نفها اوكرا  اودعها اللاعب كوفي الشباك بعد محاولات على مرمي الاهلي عطبرة 
الهدف الثاني للاهلي
احرز فريق الاهلي عطبرة الهدف الثاني من اللاعب بكري الذي حل بديلا و من اول لمسة اودع الكرة الشباك هدفا للاهلي عطبرة

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*سيبوا التوتر يا شباب، اهلي عطبرة شنو كمان؟ إن شاء الله يعود المريخ ويحرز هدفين في شوط المدربين.
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ منحوس ومحتاج للكرامات ودعوات الصالحين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نادى يفقد عمودة الفقرى ويقاتل 

1/ راجى عبدالعاطى
2/ بكرى المدينة
3/ علاءالدين يوسف
4/ على جعفر
5/ امير كمال
6/ تراورى
7/ جابسون
8/ بكرى حماد
9/ الوك اكيج
10/ واخيرا  عنكبة

انه الزعيم ( موسم للذكرى )  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بداية الشوط الثانى بدخول عبدو جابر بديل للاعب عمربخيت
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*تغير غريب لمدرب تعبان  عبده جابر فى الهجوم كده افرغ الوسط بصوره نهائيه
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك ياااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من المباراة



*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اتوقعنا دخول اللاعب وليد بدرالدين فى وسط الملعب للتنشيط والمؤازرة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الآن ناس قناة النيلين يتباكون على تصريح رئيس نادى الامير البحراوى بعدم نقل مباراة الصفراب غدا ....

الغريبة زهير مقدم البرنامج قال كان على الاتحاد تسديد مديونيات الاندية من عائد البث التلفزيونى ومن ثم ينتظر قروش الحكومة ... طيب يا ناس النيلين انتم عائد الاعلانات خلال المباريات بتمشى وين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ركنية لصالح المريخ فى الدقيقة 5
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سنرى شوط المدربين 
نسأل الله ان يوفق الكوتش برهان في توجيه اللعيبة
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

الآن ناس قناة النيلين يتباكون على تصريح رئيس نادى الامير البحراوى بعدم نقل مباراة الصفراب غدا ....

الغريبة زهير مقدم البرنامج قال كان على الاتحاد تسديد مديونيات الاندية من عائد البث التلفزيونى ومن ثم ينتظر قروش الحكومة ... طيب يا ناس النيلين انتم عائد الاعلانات خلال المباريات بتمشى وين



بتمشى الجيوب ياحلفااااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*افراغ الوسط اللى اصله كان فاضى فى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مذيع عجيب والله ؟ ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*لن نسمع  اسم عبده جابر فى المباره الراجل الاسمو برهان ده حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*10 دقائق من الشوط الثاني والاهلي متقدم بهدفين لهدف
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مرور 11 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى والنتيجة لصالح اهلى عطبرة 2 / 1
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*تخيلوا الحمل و أهلي عطبرة يعطلوا المريخ و يتهزموا أمام أضعف الفرق
اين العلة؟؟؟
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*وسط تائة  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*التركيز ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله العله فين نحن البنسمع فى مباره تحرق الاعصاب 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*16 د ولا جديد يذكر
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*كيف تحرز هدف وسطك فاضى ياخى واحد اكلم برهان ده اقول ليه النص فاضى ممكن يكون ماشايف المباره
*

----------


## استرلينى

*16 دقيقه والرباعى الموجود قدام عجب واكرا وكوفى وعبده جابر معطل من الخدمه  كيف توصل الكره للمهاجمين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووون اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*Okrah....Okrah....Okrah
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون
التعادل لاوكرا الدقيقة 20 من الشوط التاني

*

----------


## صديق بلول

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الحمد لله قوون 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا
 الله اكبر
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قوووووووووووووووون من اوكرا فى الدقيقة 18



بالله يا برهان ليه طلعت اوكرا فى مباراة الامل
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يله ياشباب  النصر قريب  . .. 
ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اهم شئ نحافظ فى الخط الخلفى ونحسن الهجوم
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لا أدري لماذا يصر برهان على محمد الرشيد و عبده جابر
*

----------


## مغربي

*الله أكبر الله حي التالت جاي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان المريخ يستلم منتصف الملعب ويسيطر على المباراة بالتمريرات الرائعة بين نجوم المريخ



*

----------


## استرلينى

*يالله فرجك اعصابنا باظت 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابراهومة وابرا نجوم ماشاءالله عليهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تكريم محمد الرشيد بكابتنية الزعيم لفته رائعه من ضفر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دخول عبدو جابر ماعندو اى معنى
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

يالله فرجك اعصابنا باظت 






المصيبة انه ما فضلت لينا أعصاب عشان تبوظ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مصعب اللاعب القادم فى صفوف الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يااااالله ياااااالله يااااالله  نصرك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ

دخول مصعب عمر وخروج كوفي


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الاهلى ينهى تغيراته الثلاثة 
خروج كوفى ودخول مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووون  محمد الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوووووووووووووون تالت للمريخ لمحمد الرشيد

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد الرشيد يحرز الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## استرلينى

*يا اخوى الحوشابى المريخ ده فى دمنا 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا سلام يا محمد الرشيد والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*محمد الرشيد والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف عالمي لمحمد الرشيد بتسديدة قوية على الطائر في مقص المرمى في الدقيقة 26

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مصعب عمر يجلس في الإحتياط كم مباراة
شيء يحير بصراحة
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*مع صلاح نمر مافي اي ضمان 
الله يهون ويثبت اقدامهم وينصرهم 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبارة مجنونة والله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رأسية لمصعب كادت تحرز الهدف الرابع
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*شباب ماشاءالله عليه نااااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف محمد الرشيد فى الدقيقة 25 والىن المباراة تدخل الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوووووووق

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## استرلينى

*هدف التامين وراحه البال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الشوط الثاني غييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يااااااااااااارب هدف رابع 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دخول وليد بدرالين اهم من دخول مصعب عمر فى الوسط يااااابرهان
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

سيبوا التوتر يا شباب، اهلي عطبرة شنو كمان؟ إن شاء الله يعود المريخ ويحرز هدفين في شوط المدربين.




شفتوا كيف!
ولسه باقي نص شوط


*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*الحمد لله وحده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد اداء رائع جدا في منتصف الملعب توجه بالهدف البديع

شارة الكابتنية التي يحملها في اللقاء اثرت بالايجاب على معنوياته واداءه

*

----------


## azzreem

*الف مبروك اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لكن الركب ما فضلت فيها حاجه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

يا اخوى الحوشابى المريخ ده فى دمنا 






المريخ ليس في دمنا . . المريخ هو دمنا ذااااااته
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مزيع الاعلانات لا يرج للمباراة الا تكون الكوره مع لاعبى الاهلى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحزر و التقفيل  ياشباب مانضيع المبارة فى الدقائق الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*لن يهزمونا إن شاء الله


*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*فضل كم دقيقة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

المريخ ليس في دمنا . . المريخ هو دمنا ذااااااته



صدقت يا حبيبنا الحوشابي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ما عارف العجب الليله ما متحرك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة صفراء لابراهيم جعفر بسبب  التدخل العنيف على المهاجم

سبق ان حذر عبد الصمد ابراهيم جعفر من نيل بطاقات حتى لايفقده الفريق لمباريات عدة بسبب تراكم البطاقات

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذا المذيع مشجع هلالابي
Fm 104
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تبديل فى صفوف المريخ دخول النعسان وخروج اللاعب اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*باقى كم ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ 
دخول خالد النعسان وخروج اوكرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النعسان بديلاً لأوكرا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تبديل اخير النعسان بديلا لاوكرا

نفس سناريو مباراة الامل يا برهان
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*برهان ده مالو شفقان ما اخلى اوكرا فى الميدان لازم اطلعوا
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الله يستر من تبديلات برهان
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*فلسفه غريب يعنى اوكرا ده  ممنوع اكمل المباره 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مره واجده خلى اوكرا يكمل المباراه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم ساقط علي الأرض ويجري اسعافه
اللهم الطف به
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 40 وجمال سالم مصاب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من يريد ان يستمتع بالمباراة حقيقة يسمع التعليق في هوى السودان

مذيع متميز جدا
رغم مريخيته الواضحة الا انه اعطى كل فريق حق


بس فرحته باهداف المريخ واضحة جدا على لونيته الحمراء المتقدة

*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*والله اوكرا مقنع لكن برهان مقلق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا مزعج جداً لدفاعات الخصوم
هذا غير عكسياته الخطيرة وتهديفاته المفاجئة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 40 والمريخ متقدم بثلاثية

*

----------


## استرلينى

*جمال سالم شاف تغيير برهان لاوكرا قال الننوم فى الملعب عشان ما يتكرر سناريو الامل
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا لا يتم تنبيه صلاح نمر بعدم الارسال الطويل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عودة جمال سالم لحراسة العرين بعد العلاج
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ماعاوزين عرض عاوزين نتيجة ايجابية فقط ودا المهم والمطلوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اداء رائع جدا لصلاح نمر في الشوط الثاني وافسد كل هجمات اهلي عطبرة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لماذا لا يتم تنبيه صلاح نمر بعدم الارسال الطويل



جمال سالم ايضاً يصر علي الإرسال الطويل
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الله استر من الدقائق الاربعون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

ماعاوزين عرض عاوزين نتيجة ايجابية فقط ودا المهم والمطلوب



الشوط التاني الاتنين موجودين 

عرض ونتيجة 

الحمدلله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 43 وتقدم الزعيم بثلاثية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله الرابع 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اكتل المبارة يابرهان ماعوزين تكرار سيناريو الامل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوقت الضائع 4 دقائق

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*4 دقائق بدل زمن طائع
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*رجفة شديدة الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انضباط كبير لدفاع المريخ وتالق كل خط الدفاع 
ابراهومة ونمر وضفر وبخيت خميس

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*استبسال من الشبل ابراهومة...برافو عليك يا ولد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زمن مضاف 4 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاج ابراهومة بالملعب الان بعد تصديه لكرة حقار القوية 

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابراهومة على ارضية الملعب بعد هجمة خطيرة للاهلى فى الدقائق الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم يحتسب مخالفة على المريخ على راس خط 18
وسط احتجاج لاعبي المريخ
تلعب الكرة يستلمها جمال سالم

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووووووووووك النصر المبين بعرق الجبين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز مريخي كبيييييييييييييييييير بثلاثية

*

----------


## استرلينى

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا مبارك فيه 
*

----------


## azzreem

*الف مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبرووووووووووك ياصفوة



المريخ يعود مرتين في اللقاء 

منتهى الروح الحمراء الرائعة والمبدعة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بفوز الزعيم والترقى للنقطة 65 

مبروووووكين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نجومية مطلقة للشبل ابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مذيع هوى السودان محمد احمد محمد الحسن

زول رائع ومتمكن 

ومريخابي صميم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## azzreem

*عمر بخيت عله المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مبرووووووك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مذيع هوى السودان محمد احمد محمد الحسن

زول رائع ومتمكن 

ومريخابي صميم




 ومذيع اف ام 104 مشجع جلفوطي متعصب
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يااااااارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله وتصبحوا على خير ومشكورين يا شباب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

 ومذيع اف ام 104 مشجع جلفوطي متعصب



الحمدلله ربنا كفانا شره 
وولنا من الاستماع اليه الى الصفوة الرائع ده
*

----------


## استرلينى

*اجمل حاجه فى المباره العوده فى تعديل النتيجه والفوز وهذه محمد ه نتمنى التوفيق للمريخ المارد اليوم بنى زرقان انتظروا تعثر المريخ لكن انتظارهم سوف يطول باذن الله
*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*داير يبكى لمن خلص المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد سبب الفرح الاحمر اليوم







*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

سيبوا التوتر يا شباب، اهلي عطبرة شنو كمان؟ إن شاء الله يعود المريخ ويحرز هدفين في شوط المدربين.




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلم 
*

----------


## مغربي

*مبروووووك علينا الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*تفاهة مذيعي الجلافيط منذ زمن بعيد
اليوم المذيع يكون بكى بعد نهاية الكورة
يوم الأمل قرب يقد الراديو يجينا مارق
تفاهة من أمها يتصف بها كل كلب جلفوط هلفوت تافه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلم 



فعلا معلللللم جيمي الرائع ده
                        	*

----------

